# milk snake not eating any tips?



## jesari (Feb 18, 2021)

hi

i have a 1.5 year old sinaloan milk snake that has not eaten in 6weeks now (after i cleaned his enclosure). I have tried feeding him every week a few times with different size of pray and at a different time of day, there has not been any changes in temp or humidity, also he shed last time about 7weeks ago and is not currently showing any signs of doing it soon. He is active and exploring on the daily. Before this he has taken the mice instantly and now he just smells the mouse and goes away. Normally eats every 10-12days.

excuse my english its not my main language and thank you for all the help if you need any more details ask and i will try to answer


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What sex is it? - My guess it's male and as its the breeding season he's not interested in feeding. Just cut the feeding down to offering a mouse once every 28 days that way you won't waste food if he still continues to refuse food. He might be off food, or have a low appetite for the next few months, so provided there is no dramatic weight loss then he'll be fine


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Malc said:


> What sex is it? - My guess it's male and as its the breeding season he's not interested in feeding. Just cut the feeding down to offering a mouse once every 28 days that way you won't waste food if he still continues to refuse food. He might be off food, or have a low appetite for the next few months, so provided there is no dramatic weight loss then he'll be fine


This. My male Kingsnake is just coming out of a month long fast today. It’s disconcerting, but don’t worry.


----------

